# Gas Ventless Stove on Vinyl Flooring?



## Jim Nasium (Nov 18, 2017)

Hello,

I have a Patio Enclosure that just had Luxury Vinyl Flooring installed and was thinking of purchasing a small Gas Fireplace to heat the enclosure. http://www.woodlanddirect.com/Wood-.../Napoleon-GVFS20-Arlington-Ventless-Gas-Stove The flooring is rated between 50-100 degrees. Do any members have any experience with this setup?  I currently have a small gas fireplace in the basement that sits atop stone tile and has carpet in front.  The sides and top never get hot and the carpet is never even warm to the touch.  Would a simple thick hearth rug in the front be sufficient?

thanks in advance,

Jim


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 19, 2017)

Find the manual for the unit you want & read it. It will tell you what you want to know.


----------



## Jim Nasium (Nov 19, 2017)

DAKSY said:


> Find the manual for the unit you want & read it. It will tell you what you want to know.


The manual does not state whether Vinyl plank flooring will be affected.  I am looking for someone that's possibly using their stove on this particular type of flooring.

thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 20, 2017)

The manual states that this unit cannot be installed on Carpet. 
I think I would use some sort of hearthpad, no matter WHAT surface I installed it on.
IMHO, it makes the install look nicer. 
Your call.


----------

